# Seeking participants with IBS for an online questionnaire



## josachang (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello

I am a Psychology student from Leicester University, UK. I am seeking volunteers to complete an online questionnaire for the purposes of my Psychology research about Irritable Bowel Syndrome.

The study is about the relationship between the severity of symptoms, the concept of quality of life and the comparing behaviour. The questionnaire should take about 10 minutes to complete. Your responses will then be added anonymously to a large pool of data for analysis.

If you are 18-65 years old with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and are willing to participate in this research, please click the link below: http://tinyurl.com/b35hwh6

Thank you very much.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

josachang said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a Psychology student from Leicester University, UK. I am seeking volunteers to complete an online questionnaire for the purposes of my Psychology research about Irritable Bowel Syndrome.
> 
> ...


Hi Josephine,

Just filled out your form. Wish it also asked us questions like -

# When symptoms subside, what are your music preferences?

- Pop, Jazz, Blues, Dance etc

examples -

Call me maybe






Gangnam Style

"https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0"

# When your symptoms return?

- Heavy metal, Death metal, Black or satanic metal

examples -

Suicide Silence






Cradle of filth

"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dW6aNAZGTM"

Those questions apply to me. I listen to both cheerful love songs and songs that speak of mindless violence. But, I assure you that I do not support nor believe in the philosopy of some of the wicked/harsh bands that I listen to.

I must add that violent tendencies are not the reason why I listen to violet and non-melodious "music". I listen to them only because I like to scream and growl along with the band to release my pain and suffering.

I don't know if there are more people like me out there or if this is just an aberration.

# Do you become more productive when the symptoms subside? Hell yeah !

Just my two cents. Thought it might be useful for your psycological studies.


----------



## josachang (Feb 28, 2013)

storyofmylife said:


> Hi Josephine,
> 
> Just filled out your form. Wish it also asked us questions like -
> 
> ...












Thanks so much for your suggestion! I will take them into consideration in my future studies.


----------



## josachang (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi again









The age criteria is now changed into 18-65.

If you meet the criteria and are willing to participate in this study, please click the link of questionnaire for me (http://tinyurl.com/b35hwh6). I really really need your help. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Justhealthier (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Josephine I just wanted you to know I filled out your questionnaire. I hope you get a good response. Deb


----------



## josachang (Feb 28, 2013)

Justhealthier said:


> Hi Josephine I just wanted you to know I filled out your questionnaire. I hope you get a good response. Deb


Thanks so much for your kindness. Wish you deal well with IBS.


----------

